# Conexión de selector de velocidades ventilador brisa P0-20



## ETTORE (Jul 14, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes, tengo un ventilador industrial brisa modelo P0-20, el selector de velocidades se daño, compré un genérico, pero es diferente el sistema de conexión, adjunto fotografías del selector dañado y del selector genérico, agradecería de antemano si me ayudan como adaptar el selector genérico, ya que no quiero causar un corto circuito, el motor para girar la cabeza del ventilador esta dañado, lo cual descartaría solamente el sistema para giro, solo me quiero enfocar en las velocidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2016)

No veo el selector genérico.

Aparentemente el rojo es el común , entonces:

Rojo y nada = 0
Rojo y Blanco = 1
Rojo y Celeste = 2
Rojo y Amarillo = 3

Saludos !


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 14, 2016)

Deja, lo subo 



















Como verán no quiero provocar un corto circuito, agradezco si me proporcionan un diagrama de como conectar el selector genérico. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2016)

Rojo a LINE
Blanco a 1
Celeste a 2
Amarillo a 3


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2016)

con peras y manzanas!!!


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 15, 2016)

Muchísimas gracias compañeros, se les agradece enormemente, un abrazo fuerte desde Poza Rica Veracruz, México.


----------

